# Rick Perry and Transportation in Texas



## leemell (Nov 21, 2011)

The LA Times did an article on Rick Perry's past efforts at transportation infrastructure improvements in Texas, including HSR.

Edit: fixed link


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 21, 2011)

link doesn't connect... sounds interesting though


----------



## bobnabq (Nov 22, 2011)

leemell said:


> The LA Times did an article on Rick Perry's past efforts at transportation infrastructure improvements in Texas, including HSR.


I've given Rick Perry a lot of thought and I'd like to say........................................Ooooops_ ~ forgot_ !


----------



## Gratt (Nov 22, 2011)

leemell said:


> The LA Times did an article on Rick Perry's past efforts at transportation infrastructure improvements in Texas, including HSR.
> 
> Edit: fixed link



Rick Perry's Trans Texas Corridor had little to do with HSR. From a transportation perspective it was an unmitigated disaster, and it was killed because our governor is a blithering idiot as this article clearly showed.

the corridor theoretically would have included rail but I doubt if it would ever see any passengers as the line avoided going any where near major cities.

It was also designed to discourage local use as much as possible by making on and off ramps as infrequent as possible. Basically it was a high capacity freight and shipping route.

It was killed basically because the local population would have all the negative impacts of such a large freeway going through their area without any of the positive impacts.

This ladies and gentlemen is what happens when you give a bunch of Aggies some power.


----------



## afigg (Nov 22, 2011)

Gratt said:


> Rick Perry's Trans Texas Corridor had little to do with HSR. From a transportation perspective it was an unmitigated disaster, and it was killed because our governor is a blithering idiot as this article clearly showed.


I think Gov. Perry showed that when it was time for his close-up inspection in the Presidential campaign. Seriously unprepared to run for a national office.

HSR in Texas will someday happen. It will take a more capable and forward looking Governor to help make it happen with all the other political and business community elements that will have to fall in place.


----------

